# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle A.I.O Module V1.8 Special Update eMMc ISP , Huawei & MTK

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle A.I.O Module V1.8 Special Update eMMC ISP , Huawei & MTK*  
We are Glad to Present Aqua-Dongle New Addition  *HOT!* Enabled *Free* Qualcomm *eMMc ISP* Module Support
Any Universal Adapter Will Work as long as Connected CMD,Data0,CLK,Vcc..   * Oppo eMMC ISP Repair.  * VIVO eMMC ISP Repair.   * XIAOMI eMMC ISP Repair.  * Realme eMMC ISP Reapir.    More To Come   [Added] Read Detailed eMMc ISP Device Adapter Info [Added] Read Detailed Device Props Info with Emmc Size [Added] Remove Frp Lock [Added] Factory Reset Safe Methods [Added] Factory Reset Deep Methods [Added] Read Contacts for Non-Encrypted Devices [Added] Read Sms for Non-Encrypted Devices [Added] Read Call Logs for Non-Encrypted Devices [Added] Remove Pattern-Pin-Password Locks for Non-Encrypted Devices [Added] Disable Pattern-Pin-Password Locks for Encrypted Devices [Added] Relock Pattern-Pin-Password Locks for Encrypted Devices [Added] Read Pattern Lock for Non-Encrypted Devices [Added] Read Device Security [Added] Write Device Security [Added] Wipe Device Security [Added] Dump,Read,Customize Any System Partition [Added] Dump,Write,Customize Any System Partition [Added] Dump,Wipe,Customize Any System Partition [Added] Read Factory Firmware (.XML) [Added]  Write Factory Firmware (.XML)  
This Our First Update of This Module 
So a'lot More is To Come in This Module  [Added] MTK Android Generic devices [Added] Read Full System Info in Flash Mode [Added] Show Information For Factory Id, Flash Type, Flash Ver, Sec Patch Etc [Added] Show Device Information while FRP Unlock [Added] Most Generic device are supported with select Da type   
We will add Secure Devices in Comming Updates      *Improved*! *Huawei Frp Unlocking in Tp Mode for*   Huawei HiSilicon Honor KIRIN950Huawei HiSilicon Honor KIRIN955Huawei HiSilicon Honor KIRIN960Huawei HiSilicon Honor KIRIN970    
More Updates will Follow
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports    *No Need Credits *  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet *   *Fast Speed !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates*    *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple   systems with unique version token system users can use it for lifetime.    *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!   *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      
Best Regard's
 AQUA Dongle Team

----------


## mohamed73

_Oppo A3s CPH1803 Connect & Read Information (More Then Other ABC Tool's)
We Add Features More Then Other's
eMMc ISP Adapter Info also Show    
Best Regard's
 AQUA Dongle Team_

----------


## mohamed73

_Android MTK Remove FRP Lock and Show Device Information 
Report is Here  _

----------

